# Kitchen Appliances



## bobthebuilder (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi. I am building a new home and could use some opinions on the appliances I am considering. The refrigerator is a 48" Ge Monogram, cooktop Thermador 36" gas 5 star burners w/extra low, 2 dishwashers I am debating between Miele and Ge Monogram right now. The salesman told me Miele is highly superior, but the price is too... the ice maker is Ge monogram, Thermador double ovens, and Ge Monogram hood. Its quite a list, and I am getting really confused by all the different opinions I hear, so if anyone has experience with these items or even the brands let me know. Thanks....


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Here are what I consider the crucial aspects of new dishwasher acquisition:

Does the water get hot?
Does the soap come out?

I guess I just think there are more fun things to spend kitchen $$ on


----------

